# Bloomingdale Illinois



## 3311 (Oct 10, 2007)

Need a dependable sub in Bloomingdale to handle 2-commercial office buildings right next to each other.


----------



## Banger (Sep 12, 2008)

**** PM sent ****


----------



## 3311 (Oct 10, 2007)

Call me ! 815-575-1196


----------



## Banger (Sep 12, 2008)

Left message with my call back.


----------

